# FREE Router Book - ebook



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a link for downloading an ebook on router use by Lonnie Bird.
It's picture heavy and should be a great help for the newer router users, but it also contains some jigs that might be of interest to the more experienced router users.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf

This link was previously posted by someone on ncwoodworking.net I'm a member there so I thought you would all like it too. 


Charley


----------



## mikgoo (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you much, That was one of the books on my to get list !! 

Mike G.


----------



## Karl R (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the book. Now to find the time to read it.

Karl R


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Many thanks to you Charles! Just a quick skim through it so far has convinced me it is well worth the time to read it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Charles,

242 pages! 
Hope I can find the time to look it over. 
The quick glance I made tells me I will probably learn something.

Thanks for sharing,
Mike


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice book, but I have the print copy and it is worth the cost of buying it.


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that with us. Will be a great learning experience to read it


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I took a couple hours tonight to take my first pass at actually reading this great book from cover to cover. After about the first 60 pages my brain was overloaded with all the new information it had been absorbing.

Most of it was easily understandable, yet there is a little here and there that I don't quite get. (yet any hows!). The odd thing is, I can't even remember the details that I felt like I didn't fully understand, and it has only been a couple hours since I did the reading.

Having learned enough to feel comfortable jumping in and trying some stuff (well trying it with inexpensive woods that is!) it's time to make some sawdust with the router table.

I'm sure that when I read through it the second and third times and have some more experience to consider the words with, I will get even more from those trips through the book.

Thanks again Charley!


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanx Much!! for the book. Lots of great info in it.....


----------



## Kdluke (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Charles for sharing this book. It's a great resource. I think it warrants paper copy as its on my must have list.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the print version. It's a lovely big paperback that runs to 234 high-quaity pages which I picked up at the local remaindered bookshop for less than the $CAN32.95 cover price. It is a very useful and informative guide that I have read more than once.


----------



## Martinsbootfair (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Charlie. It makes joining the forum today really worthwhile.

Top Man!!

Regards, Martin


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Link is broken -404 Not Found*

This link is broken.

This is what I get when I look for this book:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The requested URL /assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf was not found on this server.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Neil
:angry:




CharleyL said:


> Here is a link for downloading an ebook on router use by Lonnie Bird.
> It's picture heavy and should be a great help for the newer router users, but it also contains some jigs that might be of interest to the more experienced router users.
> 
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Free book download offers rarely last forever .The OP is 8 months old, Neil.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neiltsubota said:


> This link is broken.
> 
> This is what I get when I look for this book:
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


Attached? - no

The file is too large for the current forum server @ 22.5mb.

If you PM me with your email address, I can send a copy to you.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was able to link to it on Sept 11, downloaded and saved as a pdf. After about 10 minutes or so looking at it on screen, i can tell you that i am going to buy a paper copy so i can carry it, leaf through it, and make marks & notes in it. First rate piece in my opinion...but i'm a novice!!

earl


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

I have heaps of available bandwidth available on my site and have uploaded a copy *link removed*

Anyone is welcome to download it.

Please note that Copyrighted material may be provided with an active link from the owner but we do not allow links that infringe on the owners rights.


----------



## Nekosan (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for the link


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for the new link. Got it saved and will read it ASAP.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

TORB said:


> I have heaps of available bandwidth available on my site and have uploaded a copy. Deleted link.
> 
> Cannot give away copyrighted material without authors permission.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to download it.


Thank you Torb, much appreciated.


----------



## Nekosan (Sep 28, 2012)

can someone send me a copy of this? the link is dead now. Thanks


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

TORB said:


> I have heaps of available bandwidth available on my site and have uploaded a copy Anyone is welcome to download it.


 Deleted link. Cannot distribute copyrighted material without author permission. 



Hi Torb

Thanks a bunch for your help with Lonnie's book download. 

Just yesterday I was on amazon looking for 'Router Magic' by Bill Hylton. I was floored by the asking price which was over $300 US. Even a paperback in OK condition was over $40. These books can certainly cost some big Bucks!

Thanks again for the use of your bandwidth.

Regards
Ben


----------



## Nekosan (Sep 28, 2012)

Nekosan said:


> can someone send me a copy of this? the link is dead now. Thanks


I read back on the thread and found it, thanks.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Hi Torb
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help with Lonnie's book download.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table (Popular Woodworking): Bill Hylton: 9781558707962: Amazon.com: Books

How about $16.49!

I probably should not even go into this thing about distributing copyrighted material... just because the author made it available for a limited time doesn't make this right. But, I am not a lawyer!

Moderators?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The link led me to Lonnie Birds book, no others? 

Birds book has been offered in here on several occasions without a problem...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Hi Torb
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help with Lonnie's book download.
> 
> ...


I saw one on ebay a few weeks ago with a buy it now at $23+$4 shipping. Listed as very good condition. Popped over to Amazon and saw the listings they had, went right back to ebay. Glad i did, it is almost pristine and chock-full of great stuff. I'm going through cover to cover, then i'll go back for what i need. The education alone is cheap.

I did a download of Lonnie Byrd's book, and will at some point remember to buy it in print--because i think it's worth owning that way (and probably cheaper than an ink cartridge, paper, hole punch, time, energy, etc). Grateful for the download, but print is different some stuff. (i do the morning Sudoku in the newspaper, tried it on a web site and it doesn't get it for me!!)


----------

